# Border Patrol Agent Michael V. Gallagher



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Border Patrol Agent Michael V. Gallagher



*United States Department of Homeland Security - Customs and Border Protection - Border Patrol
U.S. Government*
End of Watch: Thursday, September 2, 2010
Biographical Info
*Age:* 32
*Tour of Duty:* 2 years
*Badge Number:* Not available
Incident Details
*Cause of Death:* Automobile accident
*Date of Incident:* Thursday, September 2, 2010
*Incident Location:* Arizona
*Weapon Used:* Not available
*Suspect Info:* Not available
Border Patrol Agent Michael Gallagher was killed in an automobile accident on Federal Route 19 on the Tohono O'odham Reservation near Casa Grande, Arizona.

His patrol truck collided with an oncoming vehicle, causing him to suffer fatal injuries. The woman driving the oncoming vehicle suffered minor injuries.

Agent Gallagher had served with the United States Border Patrol for two years and was assigned to the Tucson Sector. He is survived by his wife, two sons, mother, father, and two sisters.
Agency Contact Information
United States Department of Homeland Security - Customs and Border Protection - Border Patrol
1300 Pennsylvania Ave, NW
Room 6.5E
Washington, DC 20229

Phone: (202) 344-3532

_*Please contact the United States Department of Homeland Security - Customs and Border Protection - Border Patrol for funeral arrangements or for survivor benefit fund information.*_


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

Rest in Peace Agent Gallagher.


----------



## DEI8 (Jan 20, 2006)

Rest in Peace


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

Rest in Peace, Sir. You performed an admirable job and we appreciate you for it. God bless and rest easy.


----------



## 8MORE (Nov 25, 2008)

Rest in Peace.


----------



## DoD102 (Sep 9, 2004)

Tough year for this agency. Our prayers are with the officers family and agency. From all of us at Dept. of Defense Police, Devens, MA


----------

